# What’s Your Favorite Club?



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

Wood, iron, wedge, putter; I’d be interested if anyone has a favorite that just feels right for some reason, and why?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a 7 metal wood in my bag that I have a lot of confidence in. It's good for about 180 yards, and I am usually pretty accurate with it. It's also one of the three clubs I use in 3 club tournaments. 

As for an iron, I like to use my LW when ever I can for flop shots.

Of those two, I would say my LW is my most favorite, since I use it more often. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Putter, closely followed by putter. I like it when a drive goes for miles, and I like knocking an 8 or 9 iron in close but I just love knocking in putts, especially anything from 6ft and further.

I've had this putter about 10yrs, and its about to get its 3rd grip which is an indication of the use its had. I usually knock in at least one putt from 20-30ft in a round, and most 10 footers find the bottom of the cup.

The wife has been tempted to divorce me and cite the putter as co-respondent... it quite often gets a workout on the lounge carpet, and can be found by the end of the sofa most evenings.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

My putter, and my 25° hybrid would probably be the top of my list. My putter is what really makes golf fun though.


----------



## kingminers (Jul 5, 2010)

8 iron. 150 yds, never lets me down. If I'm at or just inside 150, you can put money on me pulling the 8 iron and putting it on the green.


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

I’m glad I started this thread. I love reading the thoughts of experienced players. I’m still trying to develop a swing I can call my own. For better or worse, I’ve decided to stick with the irons, especially the long irons, towards that end. I have not touched the putter, and I don’t own a driver…Yet. For whatever reason, my 5 iron hits the sweet spot at my level of development. The shorter than 6 irons just feel like another game that I don’t want to confuse my swing with yet. The 5 feels to me like a club that you need to have your mechanics in order to work well without being so long that the flex throws the whole swing motion out-of-whack.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

The Driver.
I like to just clober the crap outa the ball and watch it goooooo..............
I sometimes go to the range with only my driver and 60 balls and just beat the crap out of them. 
Its a good stress reliever. It saves wear and tear on the dog also.(yes, I am kidding about the dog)


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

Tim said:


> The Driver.
> I like to just clober the crap outa the ball and watch it goooooo..............
> I sometimes go to the range with only my driver and 60 balls and just beat the crap out of them.
> Its a good stress reliever. It saves wear and tear on the dog also.(yes, I am kidding about the dog)


I'm trying to imagine you using the dog as a driver.....I'm not sure which end goes where.

I'm a little intimidated by the driver at my level. it's tempting though,It seems like it would be a blast to smash the crap out of the ball. The driver and the putter are the 2 ends of the game that I don't want to mess with at this moment.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

fav club hhhmmmm well there always a great feeling when you smash the ball flying off the tee box with the driver. I really like my 7i and sandwedge, I agree with the others though sink the long putt is just awesome. as the say drive for show putt for dough.


----------



## kingminers (Jul 5, 2010)

And of course, now that I say that, I make a hard pull with my 8 iron on a par 3. Ouch.

Driver was workin like a charm today. Beautiful day in Edmonton, smashed a few drives over 300 yards (usually hit 270-280), one was 325.


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

I would have a tie between my wegde and my 4iron. Both are my favs for sure. Love hitting a long 2nd shot to the green with the 4 and it does a great job at punch shots when needed. I love to chip so the W is on top as well. 1/4, 1/2 & 3/4 shots, flops, bump and runs... so many shots with one stick from inside 100. Very versatile stick. I keep one in my trunk just incase!


----------



## Limey (Aug 13, 2011)

PUTTER - had it for about 15 yrs, you can use anything to get to the Green but once there you have to have confidence in your putter.


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

Stretch said:


> I love to chip so the W is on top as well. 1/4, 1/2 & 3/4 shots, flops, bump and runs... so many shots with one stick from inside 100. Very versatile stick. I keep one in my trunk just incase!


I like reading the patter from you golfers. It’s like learning a different dialect, sort of an abbreviated Gaelic I’m thinking.

I’m curious of why you keep a wedge in your trunk. It doesn’t seem to be much help at changing a tyre. Maybe you are anticipating spotting a ball in a tight lie while travelling down the freeway that is in need of addressing? Or, maybe you just live in a bad neighborhood.


----------



## golfjunk (Aug 4, 2010)

I love my 52 wedge! I can control my shots from 100 yards with this club best. So I feel most comfortable with it.


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

Rothenfield said:


> I like reading the patter from you golfers. It’s like learning a different dialect, sort of an abbreviated Gaelic I’m thinking.
> 
> I’m curious of why you keep a wedge in your trunk. It doesn’t seem to be much help at changing a tyre. Maybe you are anticipating spotting a ball in a tight lie while travelling down the freeway that is in need of addressing? Or, maybe you just live in a bad neighborhood.


It does come in handy changing a tire. I waive it at my passenger and tell them to get busy!! Works every time.
I have flopped a few shots from the high speed lane over to the breakdown lane and looked for relief a couple of times as well.
Neighborhood is kinda tough as well. Most neighbors have a 52 or 60 with them but I waive the Wedge around and they all go running!

Kidding aside, I keep one in my trunk for practice at lunch sometimes when I dont have my shagbag and bag of sticks with me. I have a lil bag with 8 balls in it and I go over to a ball field up the street and chip around in the outfield and off to the sides hitting towards small trees. An hour for lunch is a long time and ya gotta find something to do. Plus it keep my short game sharp.


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

Stretch said:


> It does come in handy changing a tire. I waive it at my passenger and tell them to get busy!! Works every time.
> I have flopped a few shots from the high speed lane over to the breakdown lane and looked for relief a couple of times as well.
> Neighborhood is kinda tough as well. Most neighbors have a 52 or 60 with them but I waive the Wedge around and they all go running!
> 
> Kidding aside, I keep one in my trunk for practice at lunch sometimes when I dont have my shagbag and bag of sticks with me. I have a lil bag with 8 balls in it and I go over to a ball field up the street and chip around in the outfield and off to the sides hitting towards small trees. An hour for lunch is a long time and ya gotta find something to do. Plus it keep my short game sharp.


That’s dedication. And that, apparently, is what it takes to improve at this game/sport. There is a practice range on my way back from my daily commute, so I keep my 5-iron in the passenger seat. Any riders have to sit in the back.


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

Rothenfield said:


> I keep my 5-iron in the passenger seat. Any riders have to sit in the back.


Now thats a golfer!!! I thought I was bad cause I use to take the 52 & 60 out to watch golf on tv with me... hes got the 5i buckeled up front and protected with an airbag!


----------



## angelabby (Sep 5, 2011)

*R11 irons*

R11 irons works pretty good with me.it was all I could ever ask it to be, long and straight so felt like a good benchmark.


----------

